# Optimist Regattas



## davehein (Jan 15, 2009)

As we all start planning for the season, I have found it difficult to locate regattas to put a schedule together. This can be one place we put all local, regional, National and international regattas for the Optimist fleet!


----------



## davehein (Jan 15, 2009)

Date: June 24, 2009
Event Type: Regional Regatta
Fleets: Optimist, 420, FJ, Laser, Radial
Venue: Edgewater Yacht Club - eycweb.com
Regatta Name: Cleveland Race Week, Jr. Regatta


----------



## davehein (Jan 15, 2009)

Date: June 27 - 28, 2009
Event Type: USODA Regatta
Fleets: Optimist
Venue: Cleveland Yachting Club - cycrr.org
Regatta Name: USODA Great Lakes Championships


----------

